# Η γρα Παγώνα



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

In the version found here, there are one or two vocabulary items I need explaining:-
I presume Παγώνα ['Frosty'?] is her name.

Ναίεεεε
Η γρά Παγώνα το πρωί τα’ βαλε με τον γέρο
Και του ’λεγε εγέρασες κ’ ήντα μωρέ σε θέλω;
Εξεκούτιανες καημένε, γερο-ξεναμωραμένε
Κι έχεις χρόνια να μ’ αγγίξεις, στην κοιλιά να μ’ αποτρίψεις

Εεεε
Μα εγώ σε πήρα γέρο μου για να με πασπατεύεις
Μα εσύ κοιμάσαι σαν τ’ αρνί και πράμα δεν γυρεύεις
Βρε ήντα διάολο που σε πήρα, και θαρρώ πως είμαι χήρα
Σιμωσέ με κακομοίρη, να σου ψήσω και μαγείρι

Και ψήνει *ντου* και η γριά, πέρδικα με το ρύζι
Μα να το φάει δεν μπορεί, μόνο που το μυρίζει
Και η γριά ξαναγουρλώνει και τον εξαναμαλώνει
που δεν τρώει το φαΐ του, για να του ’ρθει η όρεξή του

Εεεε
Εγέρασα Παγώνα μου και πια δεν *μου μυρίζει*
*Σκούριανε* η σφυρίχτρα μου και δεν ξανασφυρίζει
και δεν θέλω διόλου χάδι, γιατί τέλειωσε το λάδι
*κι άφησε με γρά που στέκω, μη μ’ αγγίζεις, να μην πέσω*

The rest seems pretty straightforward. Oh, the joys of growing old with a man like this?!!;)


----------



## sarant (Jul 12, 2017)

Theseus said:


> In the version found here, there are one or two vocabulary items I need explaining:-
> I presume Παγώνα ['Frosty'?] is her name.
> 
> Ναίεεεε
> ...



The name Παγώνα is associated with παγώνι, το πουλί, όχι με το ρήμα παγώνω. Αυτά τα δυο δεν έχουν ετυμολογική σχέση.

Ψήνει ντου = του ψήνει. Αναπτύσσεται πριν από την αντωνυμία ένα ευφωνικό ν.

O γέρος γέρασε και "δεν του μυρίζει" -μπορείς να το πάρεις και σαν υπονοούμενο σεξουαλικό, δεν έχει επιθυμία.
Η σφυρίχτρα του (καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοεί) "σκούριασε", has gone rusty. 
Είναι ετοιμόρροπος, αν τον αγγίξεις θα πέσει.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 12, 2017)

Ευχ, Σαράντε, για όλα. Το τραγούδι τώρα εντελώς το κατάλαβα. Λιγάκι πρόστυχο αλλά πολύ διασκεδαστικό! :clap:


----------

